# I'd like to know about the basic rules of student visa requirement and immigration



## AnotherScreaminday (Feb 16, 2014)

I am from Pakistan and was wondering to get information.How are you ? I hope that your enjoying your time out there , well guys i'd love to know about the the basics rules of student visa requirement and immigration system , i'll extemporize this post on easy level so that you could understand.I'm applying to Canada through a registered consultants to get an student visa but i ain't got no information about what will happen to an international student when he'll be in the Canada.

Things are pretty exaggerated to tackle for me because i really don't know what to do to make things less overstate so could any of you please write back to me briefly so that i'll know things before making things complicated.I'm gonna mention below those points which i should have known about'em so hope everything would work.



What will happen to an international student after the arrival in Canada in his/ her require university ?



How will a student going to manage the documents about his study , work permit and accommodation ?

"According to Canadian Govt. there are few changes in Rules and Regulations student is allow to work off- campus without work permit until or unless he got the study permit but if you still aren't satisfied from the Canadian Govt. policy and you'd still want to have a off campus work permit for your own Satisfaction How will you get it. "


If you get married during your degree are you eligible to apply for citizenship or immigration while if "Yes" what could be the steps and if "NO" what is the reason behind ?


If your Passport expiry date is nearer how would you renew your PP while staying in Canada without coming back to your home country ?


If your work & study permit will going to be expire how'd you renew these papers without losing plenty of time what does the conclusion occur ?


if any of your document e.g study & work & passport one of'em is going to be expire will you need to renew all of your documents again ?


if you have TRV and you want to have PR in Canada how and when you'll be able to do it successfully. ?


How can you extend your stay , your visa and your documents while staying in Canada Please describe.?

It has been very hard for me to devastate the good information but wouldn't know that it will be going to like this so
How many hours a student can get to work on-campus by Canadian GOVT. "let's suppose a student is allow to work 4 hours per day and 8 hours on vacation holidays off-campus and 20 -25 hours per week but how many hours your allow to work on-campus if university allows you to work freely" Huh

According to embassy students won't come back to their home countries after the completion of their studies but my question is to you is what if a student doesn't want to come back to home county after the completion of his / her studies after he'd want to do and learn more what could you do to make'em satisfy (Embassy /Canadian GOVT.).

If you proceed it by using or counselor so that you'll have less problems and how would you find the successful and registered counselors in vancouver ?

It would be a honor to have such good information from here and I Shall be waiting for your detailed answer.

Thank you


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

I think you should read everything here:
Study in Canada
It answers all the questions about what you need for a study permit, how to get a work permit and what to do when it expires etc. Just click the links, it's all in there.
Besides all of the things that is written on that page, every school has their own criteria on what they need to admit you. Usually they want a good IELTS score, proof that you can pay them tuition and stuff like that. You will find that on the page of the school you wish to enrol. Just search for the part where it says "International students"

About the passport thing, you can do it through the embassy of your native country in Canada, no need to travel back home. But it might cost a bundle, every country has different fees on that.


----------



## AnotherScreaminday (Feb 16, 2014)

*Canadian*



Dinosaur said:


> I think you should read everything here:
> Study in Canada
> It answers all the questions about what you need for a study permit, how to get a work permit and what to do when it expires etc. Just click the links, it's all in there.
> Besides all of the things that is written on that page, every school has their own criteria on what they need to admit you. Usually they want a good IELTS score, proof that you can pay them tuition and stuff like that. You will find that on the page of the school you wish to enrol. Just search for the part where it says "International students"
> ...



eh ? Well i think this might not work the way it should work but any how i've seen all of the links but on their CIC.GC.ca page couldn't find much information that's why i asked you guys to explain all these points here.

the other thing is about the cost it'll be okay to pay'em expensive fee rather thn to pay for air ticket and then apply for extension and on n on n so on so Thank you at least you replied


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

The fee for your passport through the embassy should still be much cheaper than a plane ticket, even though I can't tell you the exact price because as I said, each country has different fees. If you give them a call or e-mail them, I'm sure they'll tell you.

With everything else, I'm sorry I can't help more. You probably want to hear first hand experience not a bunch of administrative gobbledygook.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why are you using a consultant? Apply to the universities you are considering studying at. Once accepted at one use their International Students Office as they are very experienced in dealing with all of this stuff - it is why they exist. And their help is free.


----------



## AnotherScreaminday (Feb 16, 2014)

*Canada*



Dinosaur said:


> The fee for your passport through the embassy should still be much cheaper than a plane ticket, even though I can't tell you the exact price because as I said, each country has different fees. If you give them a call or e-mail them, I'm sure they'll tell you.
> 
> With everything else, I'm sorry I can't help more. You probably want to hear first hand experience not a bunch of administrative gobbledygook.



Hmmmm i understood my friend no worries


----------



## AnotherScreaminday (Feb 16, 2014)

*Hmmm*



colchar said:


> Why are you using a consultant? Apply to the universities you are considering studying at. Once accepted at one use their International Students Office as they are very experienced in dealing with all of this stuff - it is why they exist. And their help is free.


because i wouldn't know about the procedure and about the other information so i don't wanted to make my file more complicated that's why am using a counselor


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

But he can't answer your questions? Not very useful.
All the procedures are very clear on the web pages of the university, and on the CIC website (Canadian Government). I don't know what you are paying the consultant for. But since you already paid his fee, let him do some work and let him answer your questions.


----------



## AnotherScreaminday (Feb 16, 2014)

*Worries*



EVHB said:


> But he can't answer your questions? Not very useful.
> All the procedures are very clear on the web pages of the university, and on the CIC website (Canadian Government). I don't know what you are paying the consultant for. But since you already paid his fee, let him do some work and let him answer your questions.



Well my friend you all guys took this wrong way  by consultant you'll get information because they are the professional rather then you or anyone else so inshort if i say he is going to handle all the procedure plus i ain't applyin by my self because for some reason.

that counselor is a agent who's going to handle everything and i didn't pay anythin to him yet but will give him after getting my visa 

So thank you so much guys.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

AnotherScreaminday said:


> because i wouldn't know about the procedure and about the other information so i don't wanted to make my file more complicated that's why am using a counselor



You don't need to know - the staff at the university do. Why pay for a consultant when you can access all of this for free? 

Applying to the university is simple (if you cannot manage that by yourself I would seriously question how you would expect to succeed if accepted). Once you have been accepted, use their staff to help you with all of the immigration matters. Their help is free so no need to waste money on a consultant.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

AnotherScreaminday said:


> Well my friend you all guys took this wrong way  by consultant you'll get information because they are the professional


Not necessarily, many of them are scammers. 

And the people working in International Students offices at the universities are professionals too - that is why their office exists. And not only do they not charge you, they are actually here in Canada and therefore know far more about the system than someone in your country.




> rather then you or anyone else so inshort if i say he is going to handle all the procedure plus i ain't applyin by my self because for some reason.
> 
> that counselor is a agent who's going to handle everything and i didn't pay anythin to him yet but will give him after getting my visa



Again, why pay anything when you can get all of the help for free?


----------

